# Chemical basis for "brain fog", relation to other causes.



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

Does anyone know the physical cause of "brain fog"?

I'm curious as it seems to be an almost universal DP symptom and I also know that depression, stress and some drugs can cause it.

If we knew what exactly caused it then we might also have an insight into what causes DP.

Thanks.

P.S. I've heard it's something to do with a neurotransmitter imbalance.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Brain fog is a fairly vague term.
The inability to concentrate that comes from DP is thought to be altered activity in sensory cortical areas that lead to processing-level errors manifested as memory or concentration deficits. There's an interesting study here:

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/abstract/157/1/103

There's also a PET study, but I can't remember where I found it. A search of PubMed should answer all your questions.


----------



## usedtobe (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anyone found a cure for their brian fog?

Things are getting worse for me and I don't know what to do. I feel like if I had a clear head things would be a lot better. I don't like that the only thing that seems to clear up my head is klonopin or alcohol. Not good...


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

usedtobe said:


> Has anyone found a cure for their brian fog?
> 
> Things are getting worse for me and I don't know what to do. I feel like if I had a clear head things would be a lot better. I don't like that the only thing that seems to clear up my head is klonopin or alcohol. Not good...


I can imagine benzos and alcohol making things seem real or getting rid of anxiety, but clearing your head?
Talk to a doctor about ADHD medication like methylphenidate (Ritalin), dextroamphetamine (Adderall, Dexedrine) or modafinil (Provigil).


----------



## usedtobe (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea I just never have a clear head it seems. I am always in a haze. It feels like inside my head there is a big ball of cotton.

I can't be the only one right???

I have tried some adhd meds and I don't really like the side effects. I can't remember what exactly it was but it was some sort med that is used to treat add/depression. I remember I didn't take it for long because it killed my appetite and made me jittery and more nervous than usual


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Think the fact that Benzos and Alcohol clear your head shows you that the brain fog is anxiety related for you. You just have a lot of anxious thoughts swimming around in your head. Brain fog is really normal both with anxiety and with DP/DR.

I don't have any advice other than don't focus on the brain fog, and work on improving the anxiety and the brain fog will go with it. If you had anything "wrong" with you, you wouldn't be experiencing relief from benzos and alcohol.


----------



## usedtobe (Sep 8, 2007)

well I don't know if it ever goes away completely. I find a little relief in small doses of alcohol (which scares me because I have an addictive personality) and benzos, but don't want to abuse that. If is anxiety related then im not sure why I have it as im typing this message in the comfort of my own home. There isn't a thing im anxious about right now..


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I doubt there is one single neuotransmitter, hormone or whatever responsible for causing brain fog. Mainly because there is not just one cause for it and it is a vague term even though alot of people suffer from it for various reasons.

I had really awful brain fog when i suffered from dp/dr and anxiety. Clonazepam pretty much abolished my dp/dr and brain fog altogether. Even now when i do get the very odd panic attack or bout of anxiety (usually there is a cause for it) my brain fog does not come back at all. So i think it was mostly related to my anxiety but for some reason clonazepam helped my dp/dr and brain fog more then other benzodiazepines such as valium.

Many people find clonazepam to be the best benzo for these symptoms and i guess it has something to do with one of clonazepams slightly different efects then other benzos. I think clonazepam works on serotonin in some way and that plays a very slight role in it's action but don't quote me on that. I can't be bothered looking it up now. It's also a very strong anti-convulsant so maybe that has something to do with it.

Benzos do clear my head because they calm me down. Alcohol even in small doses increases my brain fog and only when i was totally smashed did it help my dp/dr, brain fog or anxiety. At that point i could barely see so i really was not feeling anything.

The only stimulant ive taken besides caffiene is cocaine and good cocaine did clear my head when i was on it. It seems to clear my head too much and every detail comes into very sharp focus that is too much after a extended binge. You certainly pay for it the next day on the crash if you do enough of it. I always got horrible DR and brain fog the day after a heavy night on the coke especially if id been drinking with it. I have never taken amphetamines before so i don't know how they affect me and they are not really on my drug to do list. I have seen how bad of an effect they have on people way too many times. Amphetamine addiction is the worst addiction ive ever seen.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Isn't Brain Fog what Tom Hanks had in Joe vs The Volcano?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> I doubt there is one single neuotransmitter, hormone or whatever responsible for causing brain fog. Mainly because there is not just one cause for it and it is a vague term even though alot of people suffer from it for various reasons.
> 
> I had really awful brain fog when i suffered from dp/dr and anxiety. Clonazepam pretty much abolished my dp/dr and brain fog altogether. Even now when i do get the very odd panic attack or bout of anxiety (usually there is a cause for it) my brain fog does not come back at all. So i think it was mostly related to my anxiety but for some reason clonazepam helped my dp/dr and brain fog more then other benzodiazepines such as valium.
> 
> ...


Coke is a stimulant, but it's never helped me focus. However, I find amphetamines extremely useful. Not the terribly addictive ones like methamphetamine (never touched, never will)...I'm talking time-released, pharmaceutical grade dexedrine or Adderall. They don't even make you crash too hard if you have benzo's on hand (which I think most of us do). But more drugs probably isn't the answer unless you have ADHD, LD's, or serious cognitive problems. I simply think anyone suffering from serious brain fog should have themselves tested for attentional deficits. It can't hurt.


----------

